

Show HN: Chrome extension to mark Reddit comment as tldr and show it on homepage - hippich
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-tldr/dpchhaimekedodnpfpokodpijcbcphdo

======
hippich
This is another branch of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4823139> to be
used on Reddit. I've added also hide/show buttons per redditor request and
working on undoing vote as well. At some point I want to combine these two
extensions, since the only difference are backbone's views. And may be adapt
it to more sites later. Your feedback is greatly appreciated!

